# Lapadula: gol di tacco in Palermo - Milan. Video.



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)

Ecco il grandissimo gol di tacco segnato da Gianluca Lapadula (entrato in campo da pochi minuti) in Palermo - Milan, del 6 novembre 2016.

E' il primo gol dell'attaccante con la maglia del Milan.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2016)




----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2016)

Fortuna, sfrontatezza, destino... chiamatelo come volete... non ha scelto un gol banale per il battesimo in serie A, complimenti ragazzo!


----------



## wfiesso (7 Novembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Fortuna, sfrontatezza, destino... chiamatelo come volete... non ha scelto un gol banale per il battesimo in serie A, complimenti ragazzo!



Immagina però se lo avesse sbagliato  comunque il.gesto rimane, spero sia il primo di una lunga serie


----------



## Jino (7 Novembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Immagina però se lo avesse sbagliato  comunque il.gesto rimane, spero sia il primo di una lunga serie



Il suo gesto tecnico è facilissimo da sbagliare, per farlo ci vuole prima di tutto coraggio, perchè ti riesca bene anche tanta fortuna. Ma della serie se non ci provi di sicuro non ti riesce. Lui stesso l'ha ammesso che spesso e volentieri manco prende la palla quando prova questo tipo di giocata, è cosi.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Novembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il suo gesto tecnico è facilissimo da sbagliare, per farlo ci vuole prima di tutto coraggio, perchè ti riesca bene anche tanta fortuna. Ma della serie se non ci provi di sicuro non ti riesce. Lui stesso l'ha ammesso che spesso e volentieri manco prende la palla quando prova questo tipo di giocata, è cosi.



era per dire che oggi lo esaltano tutti i giornali, ma se l'avesse sbagliato sarebbe stato crocefisso


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Suso che si butta per terra e ringrazia il cielo


----------

